# Producing Biogas Yourself



## Sebastian Zborowski (Sep 10, 2018)

Hey!

Check out our new idea: Producing Biogas Yourself. 
We'd apprecaite if you have 3 minutes to give us your feedback on the project.
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSemgLdVlVjwXw4cMYq9MGeO67giZPPnejP9y_xe1WdlZpB31g/viewform


Thanks!
Katerina, Sebastian, Matthias, Ryszard


----------

